# Home Improvements ?



## WHIZZER

So what have you done to improve you home ? 

We have done the kitchens and bathrooms - Converted the Loft and add an orangery Room.

Did a far bit of work ourselves but had pros in to do the Loft etc ?


----------



## WHIZZER

Here some work we had done - Start of the Patio



and a mate helping seal the patio












Added some Trellis to the fence here



then the Orangery

Starting


Bricking up ( see how wet the bricks are !!!! look a different colour completely in the pics)







Inside









Furniture all been changed now !


----------



## Darlofan

Last one we added a conservatory and garage. Did all but bricklaying myself.
Been in this one 15months- so far 3 bedrooms stripped back to bare walls and totally refurbished, floors,electrics and plumbing.

Since Nov we've been doing downstairs. I've ripped out walls, built a chimney (downstairs as up was already in). Put in a hall through to kitchen, seperated living and dining room. Living room is at the moment no plaster, no ceiling and no electric. I'm hoping to have sockets, lights and ceiling back this weekend!! Plan then is logburner in, replaster and put room back to normal (sofa is ordered so under pressure now).

Then I'll have a rest before later this year building a porch with single side extension and move/build new garage further away from house ready for full width extension on the back.

Had new windows and consumer unit too.

I love all this diy - done all apart from bricklaying garage and plastering.


----------



## WHIZZER

Then you can see the table in this photo



Well the other half decided she didn't like the colour anymore - so I set about sanding it and refurbing it ( wish I had got more pics)

Spent several hours sanding and then used Chalk paint to wash it and paint the legs and then sealed with Clear Varnish to get this


----------



## WHIZZER

Ok here some various of the loft ( gained two bedroom and two bathroom)


----------



## WHIZZER

We also put in an upstair's Utility Room

Nearly there waiting on cupboard to be put around tank



Other side


Since then flooring has been replaced ( carpet removed and hard flooring put in)

The other half said this is the best thing we ever did ! ( washing is all upstairs now)


----------



## m4rkymark

we had to do everything in our house, all the sanitaryware had been removed from the bathrooms before we bought the house, the water supply had been switched off, the gas supply had been switched off, there was no heating, the roof was leaking, the wiring needed replaced, the windows needed replaced - its an old Victorian house where the windows were split with a mullion however at some point in the past the old sash windows were removed, the stone mullions were removed and they put in a single big window - these windows were 2.2m x 2m and were heavy as... this broke the stone lintels because there was no support for them 

we wanted an internal wall knocked down, 3 or 4 different rooms needed plastering work - then the whole thing needed decorating.

ive posted pics before of the outside as the garden was a mess when we got the house.

the whole thing took 8 months work before we could even move in, the garden took about 4 months work in total.


----------



## Darlofan

Loft conversion looks very smart. Putting ideas in my head there!!


----------



## WHIZZER

Darlofan said:


> Loft conversion looks very smart. Putting ideas in my head there!!


Was a great investment - gave us loads more space - Both Kids upstairs now with their own onsuites - which left us the middle floor to remodel -

Now have a master bedroom with large bathroom and Dresser - Utility room - family bathroom - bed 2 and bed 3 with onsuite :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Middle floor improvements

Bathroom ( master )







Bedroom









Dresser ( nearly finished -need curtains!)









2nd Bed



Then some other enhancements

Downstairs toilet



hallway


----------



## fozzy

Jesus dude, stop putting up pictures like this, if my wife sees them I'm in trouble lol.

Looks stunning buddy we just finished our kitchen I'll get some piks up later


----------



## WHIZZER

This has been done over a period of time - not in one go ... 

So we have done Loft - Remodel 2nd floor - New Kitchen - New utility room - New bathrooms - Remodel downstairs to kitchen/diner/orangery - small utility - convert half garage into playroom - add slightly larger drive - redone back garden and patio - and the list goes On - now I look at it we have done a fair bit LOL


----------



## Darlofan

http://s247.photobucket.com/user/da...loads/2015-07-26 20.57.47.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0



If link works. Pic of a Welsh Dresser I got off fleabay for £50 and got kids and wife to do up. It was white before and pic doesn't show the state it was actually in. Bought it last min too with no size details and only 1 pic of top of it. Luckily wife loved it.


----------



## WHIZZER

^ top effort that looks great


----------



## Tricky Red

From this to this?


----------



## WHIZZER

Great transformation


----------



## Tricky Red

WHIZZER said:


> Great transformation


If that is to me, thanks.

Your's looks exceptional too. Lots of food for thought as we were looking at extending into the loft space.

This is unfinished inside. I've posted it before. I might even add a build thread one day


----------



## WHIZZER

Looks Lovely - love the floor - really good useable space .


----------



## Tricky Red

WHIZZER said:


> Looks Lovely - love the floor - really good useable space .


Thanks, we went for engineered oak but managed to get the last of a discontinued line so half price. I will post a finished shot later.


----------



## Alfa male

Wow Whizzer that's truly impressive work there. 

Can I ask re sealing the natural stone patio would you recommend doing this? I had the same installed last year and it's literally gone green over winter. 
In fairness the Jeyes patio cleaner has soon sorted it all out but wondered if I'd be better off sealing it.


----------



## danwel

Interesting thread, I did have plans to add an extra space down stairs at the back of my house but with the house only being 15 month old I'm a way off that yet but if I do keep it then it is in the back of my mind


----------



## WHIZZER

Alfa male said:


> Wow Whizzer that's truly impressive work there.
> 
> Can I ask re sealing the natural stone patio would you recommend doing this? I had the same installed last year and it's literally gone green over winter.
> In fairness the Jeyes patio cleaner has soon sorted it all out but wondered if I'd be better off sealing it.


Love the look the first day Then In Fairness I hated it when it was first sealed as it left like dried waterstains in the sun ( if it was rained on) but after 6 months it has worn off a bit and now looks good - it certainly helped keeping it clean but it will still need washing

My advice would be to seal one small slab to see if you like it ( use good quality products http://www.picsuk.com/)


----------



## PugIain

At ours we've done the front living room, and installed a log burner. Tiled the hall. Had a new front door fitted. Installed a repro cast iron fire in the fire place in the dining room, and I plan on nicer laminate flooring.
Kitchen we left. Upstairs, bedroom 3 is my office. Decorated for about £20, wallpaper and carpet. Bedroom 2 has been left as was for now. Our bedroom we re did totally. Bathroom is fine as it was. I just built a shed and put up a greenhouse. In the better weather I'm going to sort our atrociously bad lawn. It gets very waterlogged.


----------



## Jack R

I never get time to do my own as I'm always creating everyone else dreams :wall: but if anyone wants any ideas I don't mind sticking up a few photos, as long as there's no objections from anyone :thumb:


----------



## Kap01

Whizzer, superb work! Do you have any feedback on the Lantern style sky light? (looks great!) We are considering this style or pyramid for our rear extension which is actually our living room. Ideally to bring in more light (obviously!), my main concern is the glass getting dirty? How often do you need to clean them? Do you find the room is cold at all? (heat loss?)

Cheers.


----------



## alan hanson

JR1982 said:


> I never get time to do my own as I'm always creating everyone else dreams :wall: but if anyone wants any ideas I don't mind sticking up a few photos, as long as there's no objections from anyone :thumb:


post away


----------



## WHIZZER

Kap01 said:


> Whizzer, superb work! Do you have any feedback on the Lantern style sky light? (looks great!) We are considering this style or pyramid for our rear extension which is actually our living room. Ideally to bring in more light (obviously!), my main concern is the glass getting dirty? How often do you need to clean them? Do you find the room is cold at all? (heat loss?)
> 
> Cheers.


We choose this over a pyramid due to size but went for ally instead of plastic as was told was a better finish and last longer , I have access to clean and clean it once a month maybe, heat loss is minimal as the glass is so go now


----------



## Jack R

So after going thought hundreds of photos, here's a small selection for you all. This is what I've done for other people. If you want to know more feel free to ask, I've been involved in most things from new build to restoration and commercial too. Thanks for looking and I hope this helps to give you lot some ideas at least.

http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/jreedman/slideshow/work


----------



## johny555ive

JR1982 wow some nice work there, and food for thought, I love that patio


----------



## robertdon777

In the House 11 years

Not in Order but Close:

New Boiler/Heating System
New Stairs
Complete Garden Overhaul and re-modelled
New Fencing all the way round.
New Driveway
Decorated everyroom about 4 times
New Bathroom
New Wall in Living area to create New Hallway.
Extension to provide openplan Kitchen/Dining/Day Room with Sofa.
New Kitchen because of Above
Removed Chimney/Flue to provide better usable bedroom space.
New Doors throughout.
Planned new Extension to provide a new 10M x 3M Area for Additional Bedroom/Ensuite and Utility.

As you can imagine it seems to be none stop in terms of Decorating/Improving. And its down to me rather than the wife. 

To think when we purchased the house we though it was in great condition and they had similar tastes to ourselves...how wrong were we.

I also now know why I have no money too.

I also very rarely take photos, which is a shame now I've read back what we've done to it.


----------



## Rayaan

Does this count?  Took exactly 2 years to do from start to finish.


----------



## Alfa male

Rayaan said:


> Does this count?  Took exactly 2 years to do from start to finish.


Nice, come on tell us more !!


----------



## turbosnoop

Wow!!


----------



## Nanoman

Rayaan said:


> Does this count?  Took exactly 2 years to do from start to finish.


You're a ****! I was just about to post about the renovation of our 3 bed 1970s villa. Don't think I'll bother now. You win!


----------



## macca666

Not quite the renovation of Rayaan but we've basically renovated the whole house in the 16 year we've been in the house. List as follows and not in order. ..

Whole house plastered
Whole house decorated at least twice 
Full new kitchen fitted
Bedroom converted into master bathroom and
old bathroom removed to make room for staircase to allow loft conversion 
Loft conversion which gave us 3 bedrooms (one ensuite) and second bathroom with shower 
One wall downstairs moved by 6 inch to comply with building regs!!
Kitchen done again this time knocking the wall down separating the dining room and kitchen making it open plan and French doors fitted to lead outside 
Back door flattened and decorative paving laid
Side garden which was on 3 levels made into 2 levels and paving and 100 Sq m of turf laid 
Front garden demolished and trees planted along with new tarmac drive laid
Old single garage knocked down and new larger garage built

This was done over the 16 years and was a combination of me and more recently companies to save me the grief


----------



## robertdon777

Rayaan said:


> Does this count?  Took exactly 2 years to do from start to finish.


Must be a great story behind this old building and the renovation. It looked like an old hotel or b&b before? The Palm tree in the front looks like its down south near the coast?

Cmon Rayaan....more details on this epic turnaround.:thumb:


----------



## Rayaan

Nah in Yorkshire lol. Built in 1900s by a mill owner. Had a few owners after the mill industry turned for the worse. The previous owner had financial trouble and burnt the house in an insurance scam. He left the land with the remains for 2 years and I contacted him directly through some guys who knew him and bought the place. 

Structurally the 4 main walls were intact, just charred. Roof needed redoing and the left bay window needed new stonework. All internals needed doing and of course, the garden. Had an extension done around the back for a kitchen and had to build a man shed (garage) round the side

Been living here for 4 years now, don't think I'm going to move anytime soon lol!


----------



## Kap01

Rayaan said:


> Nah in Yorkshire lol. Built in 1900s by a mill owner. Had a few owners after the mill industry turned for the worse. The previous owner had financial trouble and burnt the house in an insurance scam. He left the land with the remains for 2 years and I contacted him directly through some guys who knew him and bought the place.
> 
> Structurally the 4 main walls were intact, just charred. Roof needed redoing and the left bay window needed new stonework. All internals needed doing and of course, the garden. Had an extension done around the back for a kitchen and had to build a man shed (garage) round the side
> 
> Been living here for 4 years now, don't think I'm going to move anytime soon lol!


Would love to see more pics??


----------



## robertdon777

Rayaan said:


> Nah in Yorkshire lol. Built in 1900s by a mill owner. Had a few owners after the mill industry turned for the worse. The previous owner had financial trouble and burnt the house in an insurance scam. He left the land with the remains for 2 years and I contacted him directly through some guys who knew him and bought the place.
> 
> Structurally the 4 main walls were intact, just charred. Roof needed redoing and the left bay window needed new stonework. All internals needed doing and of course, the garden. Had an extension done around the back for a kitchen and had to build a man shed (garage) round the side
> 
> Been living here for 4 years now, don't think I'm going to move anytime soon lol!


What I want to know is how he was growing Palm Trees in Yorkshire....Legend.


----------



## Rayaan

robertdon777 said:


> What I want to know is how he was growing Palm Trees in Yorkshire....Legend.


Mate there was more than just palm trees in the garden lol - found all sorts of "plants" when it was landscaped!

More pics as requested:


















Dont know if you can tell from the pics but I had the roof come out a bit from the edges - its about 30cm all around and its a bit steeper which allowed me to make another room in the attic along with storage space and an en-suite.


































































There was no way I could replicate the original plaster work (which was my intention) as it was getting way too costly. Therefore just went for simple plaster covings all around in each room and 1.4m wide ceiling roses. They needed a crane just to lift it to the ceiling LOL


















Kitchen came up nicely - wanted to break it up and go for a bit of a modern theme. Dont mind the chairs, needed them for mortgage purposes - had them replaced with white eiffel chairs in the end lol.

And of course the garden keeps me busy. No gardeners have been at it - I do it all myself with my son


----------



## alfajim

That's a credit to you. Lovely job.


----------



## deano_uk

Thats stunning, wish I could find something like that to do up.


----------



## ardandy

Cinema Room build from around 18 months back now.

Well the selling of the 330i had to be offset by something and this is it, a dedicated cinema room that I'm starting. Hopefully ready to watch within 2-3 weeks and sticking to a pretty tight budget.

This is the room that's been converted. It's roughly 10.5ft by 13.5ft, has no windows and is 2 floors from any bedrooms so noise shouldn't be an issue. We moved in around 6 months ago so this is how it was when we arrived.





































I've just bought the projector and ordered the AV equipment but as always I think my ideas are outstripping my budget so something's may have to wait a bit.

The first thing to do was to get rid of that god awful brown we inherited! I've settled on 3 colours. 3 of the walls are Dulux 'Urban Obsession' which is like a dark grey. The ceiling is Craig & Rose 'Arabian Red', which should match (roughly) the carpet I've chosen.

This is the only in-progress pic I remembered to actually take!










I did come across a significant budget issue regarding the screen I was wanting to order which has meant a rethink. For now basically I cannot afford one so I've gone down the painted wall route.

Some sanding and some 'Warm Pewter' later and this is the projection wall.










Then onto the ceiling in Arabian Red!





































I'm doing some testing later on tonight with the actual projector.

BenQ W1070 - http://www.trustedreviews.com/benq-w1070-review

It's still at the very good price of £437!! Given I have no windows to compete with and it doesn't have to be hidden anywhere etc this seemed a great choice and value!

Also got a 5 star bargain in my audio options.

Yamaha RXV377 - http://www.whathifi.com/yamaha/rx-v377/review
Q Acoustics 2000i 5.1 Package - http://www.whathifi.com/q-acoustics/2000i-51-pack/review

£650 for both!

Got some new toys last night!!!!









Took a while to do a test setup but well worth it!

How'd you like my test projector mount?










And some test footage shot with my phone camera so not quite the best example, def better in real life!



















Not sure how good this is going to be but did a brief video on the phone as a test. Sound is awesome through these speakers!






More work gone on now! Got Friday as the opening night!





































Everything in wood at the moment will be black.

I've bought a load of speaker cloth which will be covering the front panels (detachable) so all you should see is darkness underneath the screen.




























More tonight/tomorrow!

Sofa just arrived!! Woohoo!

Last nights work:

Got the removable panels done and all the little bits painted!

Pretty much how it's going to look now.



















Also changed both doors so they open out to make more room for the sofas etc. Sorted the flooring ready for the carpet installing today!



















Pretty much done now (bar paint touch ups, 2nd coats here and there).

Going to get stuff for walls but not sure yet, certainly some sort of acoustic treatment.

Anyway, the carpet is down and sofa set in!


----------



## shl-kelso

I bet it looks and sounds great! You really cannot beat a projector and screen for these kinds of setup, much more immersive than a large screen TV.


----------



## Kap01

Rayaan, amazing build ! Brave man to take on that kind of build.


----------



## turbosnoop

Loving that cinema room, honestly not jealous one little bit... Yer right


----------



## Cookies

That is amazing. Now, where could I put a cinema room....

Cooks


----------



## Rayaan

Kap01 said:


> Rayaan, amazing build ! Brave man to take on that kind of build.


It was interesting lol.

I got called all sorts of things - mad, idiot, stupid etc etc. Everyone thought I went crazy or something.

Wasnt too bad tbh, only took 2 years which I feel is OK considering how much of a pain it was in terms of little bits popping up.


----------



## Keith CSL

We took down an old 1960's house and rebuilt. The total project took about 3 years from start to finish, delays with the complicated build and builder sadly.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Thats an amazing looking house Keith :thumb:


----------



## Bustanut

Fantastic looking house Keith. Would be great to see some more pictures.


----------



## robertdon777

Lovely transformation. Looks proper smart now.

That first pic though....Jesus what were they on in the 60s


----------



## Paul08

That's great Keith. I imagine it has some cool Modern garage tucked away somewhere?


----------



## WHIZZER

lovely house


----------



## Starbuck88

Jesus, I'll go and hide in a corner of my 3 bed new build and cry.

Those houses are very very nice, all of you.

The only thing I can muster, is changing white plastic light switches to brushed metal ones hahaha


----------



## Darlofan

Starbuck88 said:


> Jesus, I'll go and hide in a corner of my 3 bed new build and cry.
> 
> Those houses are very very nice, all of you.
> 
> The only thing I can muster, is changing white plastic light switches to brushed metal ones hahaha


I'm coming to the end of 6months putting in a new hallway and rebuilding living room and would kill to just have a few switches to change😀


----------

